
As Democrats Gather, a Russian Subplot Raises Intrigue - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/25/us/politics/donald-trump-russia-emails.html
======
mark_l_watson
I am skeptical about this for two reasons: my government seems inclined to
antagonize Russia (placing missiles on the Russian border seems overly
aggressive to me), and the NYT has a history of helping my government drum up
support for wars.

That said, it will be interesting to see how this unfolds.

~~~
davidf18
The article suggests that there was some sort of signature on the emails that
is similar to _previous known hacks._

~~~
mark_l_watson
Well, it is possible, for sure.

I believe that citizen's should have as close to 'perfect information' as
possible, so I am glad the emails from the DNC were released regardless of how
that happened. I am a lifetime democrat, but I am leaving the party until this
corruption gets cleaned up. When did the democrats start acting like the
republicans?

~~~
davidf18
Some info about the emails, but certainly not all:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/26/us/politics/dnc-
wikileaks-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/26/us/politics/dnc-wikileaks-
emails-fundraising.html)

------
davidf18
Evidence suggests the Russians hacked the DNC emails.

------
aylmao
Wasn't the dude Romanian?

------
J_Darnley
Oh no. Someone meddling in US politics for a change.

